# New Member



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Chaps.

I have just paid to join the TTOC. How long does it take for my membership number to come through? Also who puts the signature banner on? is that me or someone else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wallace, 
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks mate. I will keep an eye out for the email.


----------

